#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  مشکل بوت نشدن دیویدی ویندوز در لپ تاپ توشیبا satellite

## roohollah

با سلام
یه لپ لپ تاب toshiba satellite رو تازه خریدم .اما هر کاری میکنم نمی تونم  دی وی دی ویندوز رو روش بوت کنم.تنظیمات بایوس رو تغییر دادم و first boot  رو روی رایتر گذاشتم اما ویندوز بوت نمیشه.کلید f12 رو زدم و بوت سیدی رو  انتخاب کردم باز هم جواب نداد.در حال حاضر روی لپ تاب ویندوز 8 نصبه و از  طریق ویندوز هم خواستم نصب کنم باز هم با ارور مواجه شدم.دی وی دی رایتر هم  سالمه .مهندسین عزیز لطف کنید من رو راهنمایی کنید.با تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## anti114

سلام 
سی دی را توی محیط ویندوز می شناسه؟
سی دی را عوض کنید.
چه ویندوزی می خواین نصب کنید

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*همتا*

----------


## saeid125

سلام
دوست گرامی با یه ویندوز دیگه امتحان کنید و یا با USB بوتیبل امتحان کنید.

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام
با کسب اجازه از اساتید فن 
شما باید ابتدا از سالم بودن سی  دی ویندوز و دی وی دی رایتر تان مطمئن شوید: به اینصورت که سی دی ویندوز را  با یه سیستم دیگه تست کنی که آیا قابلیت بوت شدن دارد یا نه؟
در ضمن داخل درایو سیستمتان یه سی دی صوتی یا فیلم بزارید که از بابت سالم بودن داریورتان مطمئن شوید،
و  همچنین متن کامل ارور را پست کنید تا دوستان بهتر راهنمایی کنند
و دست آخر طبق فرمایش دوستمان  *saeid125*  از طریق *USB بوتیبل* مبادرت به نصب ویندوز نمایید و نتیجه را اعلام فرمایید.
با تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*همتا*

----------


## roohollah

با سلام سیدی ویندوز سالمه امتحان کردم ویندوز8 و 7 واکس پی هر سه را امتحان کردم بازم نشد دیویدی رایتر هم همانطور که گفته بودید امتحان  کردم سالم بود وحالا مونده usbبوتیبل که در دسترس نداشتم امتحان میکنم با تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## rostamikola

دوست عزیز به محض اینکه پاور لپ تاب رو زدی دکمه f12رو بزن اگه یه صفحه باز شد دو نبال تنظیمات بوت از طریق dvd دستگاه بگرد (تست کنید....)

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

لطف میکنید مدل دقیق دستگاه رو بزارید.

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## 4425019

سلام.نميتونيم روي لپ تاپ توشيبا مدل satellite c855d-s5359 نصب كنم.بوت رو روي dvd تنظيم ميكنم ولي بوت dvd اجرا نميشه و نميتونم ويندوز نصب كنم.

----------

*imanfc*,*masoud_za*

----------


## imanfc

سلام 
برای سوال خود پست جدیدی ایجاد کنید 
می تونید از طریق dvdrw  اکسترنال و از طریق فلش ویندوز نصب کنید

----------

*masoud_za*

----------


## imanfc

> سلام.نميتونيم روي لپ تاپ توشيبا مدل satellite c855d-s5359 نصب كنم.بوت رو روي dvd تنظيم ميكنم ولي بوت dvd اجرا نميشه و نميتونم ويندوز نصب كنم.


سلام 
برای سوال خود پست جدیدی ایجاد کنید 
می تونید از طریق dvdrw  اکسترنال و از طریق فلش ویندوز نصب کنید

----------

*masoud_za*

----------


## 4425019

از dvd external استفاده كردم بازم فايدخ نداشت.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jaxtor

> با سلام
> یه لپ لپ تاب toshiba satellite رو تازه خریدم .اما هر کاری میکنم نمی تونم  دی وی دی ویندوز رو روش بوت کنم.تنظیمات بایوس رو تغییر دادم و first boot  رو روی رایتر گذاشتم اما ویندوز بوت نمیشه.کلید f12 رو زدم و بوت سیدی رو  انتخاب کردم باز هم جواب نداد.در حال حاضر روی لپ تاب ویندوز 8 نصبه و از  طریق ویندوز هم خواستم نصب کنم باز هم با ارور مواجه شدم.دی وی دی رایتر هم  سالمه .مهندسین عزیز لطف کنید من رو راهنمایی کنید.با تشکر


*دوست عزیز شما ابتدا باید بگویید چه ویندوزی می خواهید نصب کنید ؟ اگر ویندوز سون می خواهید نصب کنید که نمی توان ویندوز سون را مستقیم روی ویندوز 8 نصب کرد باید ابتدا درایوی را که ویندوز 8 بر روی ان نصب هست بطور کامل فرمت کنید و سپس از طریق setup دستگاه اقدام به نصب ویندوز سون کنید

با تشکر*

----------


## sattar62

حتماض این پست رو ببین و تا اخر بخون:
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=40922

----------

*همتا*

----------


## ehyajamshidi

باسلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز
این مشکل رامن هم دارم ببینید یه لپ تاپ برایم آورده اندکه  ویندوز لپ تاپ  خراب شده بود از سالم بودن  دی وی دی رایتر هم صددرصد مطمئن هستم که سالم می باشد چون دی وی دی گذاشتم سریع خواند ومشکلی نداشت اما ویندوز حالا خراب شده بوت را روی سی دی گذاشتم اصلا گزینه که مابایدکلیدی را برای نصب بزنیم نمی آد از فلش ،بوتیبل شده برای نصب ویندوز استفاده کردم بوت هم گذاشتم روی  یو اس بی اما باز هم برای نصب ویندوز نمی رود خواستم ببینیم از چه راهی باید ویندوز نصب کنم (شرمنده عرض می کنم تاحالا بیشتر از هزارتا ویندوز برای مشتری نصب کردم وخیلی از نکاتو بلدم اما این یکی رو بد جور توش موندم )
 مدل دستگاه 
toshiba satellite   c55-a5105

----------


## reza-mm

سلام من به قسمت بوت لب تاب میرم ولی همه گزینه هاش غیرفعاله . چطور فعالش کنم

----------


## reza-mm

مدل لب تاپtoshiba satellite   c55-a5105

----------


## غفور

دوست عزیز اینم آموزش تصویری:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHJ7qiKC0go
اگه بازم نشد یعنی csm از قسمت بایوس فعال نشد بگو تا روش دیگه بهت بگم  که از طریق change pc setting می باشد

----------


## alieftekhari

سلام
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم!

----------

